# Panfish tournament at east harbor! Next Sunday



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

30 bucks per 2 person team
Weigh in 10 gils , crappie, pumpkinseeds, and perch in any companations!
Fish have to look alive ! 
7.30 start fish till 3 weigh in at 330!
Also 5 bucks for biggest panfish pot!
Trying to see if anyone wants to do this pm me thx! 
Think the starting spot will be at the kayak ramp!
Got 4 to 5 teams right now!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds good should be there with my little boy


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Where is this?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Marblehead


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

brad crappie said:


> 30 bucks per 2 person team
> Weigh in 10 gils , crappie, pumpkinseeds, and perch in any companations!
> Fish have to look alive !
> 7.30 start fish till 3 weigh in at 330!
> ...


Now what does one mean by fish have to look alive? Very confusing


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Can’t be frozen from the day before I’m guessing


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

I think I can find a partner to fish it


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

After the weigh in everybody can go to downtown Port Clinton for the walleye drop since its New Years Eve


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

If this wasn't next Sunday I would be there


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Very tempting! Fished that area a couple years ago and had a blast sight fishing the gills. This is a haul for me, but open water in SE Ohio makes me want to make the drive. Let me see who is crazy enough to make the drive and split the gas with me, and maybe you will see us. Good luck to all who are going!


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll be in for sure as long as there's safe ice by then.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

matticito said:


> Where is this?


East harbor


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

If anyone wants to do this let me know trying to get a numbers count? Also is their guys afraid of the temps being to cold for Sunday ?


----------



## td31 (Aug 16, 2010)

In


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

td31 said:


> In


Thx


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Count me in as well....7.5hrs will be a long time in 13 degree weather lol


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

Where is the kayak ramp


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

catfish1605 said:


> Where is the kayak ramp


Bye the beach past the causeway in east harbor


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry to say guys can not get enough guys to fish for various reasons so I will not have the tourney! I would love to we need to spread the word more! Trying to do a mosquito and a pymy! Want feed back!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If i was to guess, i would say it had to do with trying to hold it on New Years Eve. I might get out fishing somewhere early in the morning that day, but want to be back home early.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

AtticaFish said:


> If i was to guess, i would say it had to do with trying to hold it on New Years Eve. I might get out fishing somewhere early in the morning that day, but want to be back home early.


us ice guys need to be like bass guys when a open tourney comes up fish and spread the word! I would rather fish then drink on New Year's Eve! Lol I will be out all weekend with the girl friend think I found my best fish yet!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Same here, but family plans come before fishing time.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> us ice guys need to be like bass guys when a open tourney comes up fish and spread the word! I would rather fish then drink on New Year's Eve! Lol I will be out all weekend with the girl friend think I found my best fish yet!


Looks like you got a keeper


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

AtticaFish said:


> Same here, but family plans come before fishing time.


Tup


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Tup


Yup


AtticaFish said:


> Same here, but family plans come before fishing time.


yup


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I just now seen this.....id rather have the tourney only be like 10-15 teams than 30. Guess thats just me.....20-30 guys would be a good meet n greet as well. Guess thats just me? Do it any later and Erie is going to be the place to fish.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I totally agree ScumFrog. Lake Erie is the place to have an ice tournament catching HOGS through the ice rather than dink gills all day. Just saying !!!!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

fishingfool101 said:


> I totally agree ScumFrog. Lake Erie is the place to have an ice tournament catching HOGS through the ice rather than dink gills all day. Just saying !!!!!


Some guys are not panfish Guys it get it some are !


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

fishingfool101 said:


> I totally agree ScumFrog. Lake Erie is the place to have an ice tournament catching HOGS through the ice rather than dink gills all day. Just saying !!!!!


Also we need to protect good panfisheries and Lake Erie needs one in Ohio! Limits like other states!


----------

